# Antipsychotics



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

Has anyone here tried antipsychotics as a treatment for dp/dr. I know most people freak out when they hear antipsychotics, but a lot of psychiatrist, when they hear the word depersonalization and dissociation tend to prescribe very low doses of antipsychotics, much much lower then schizophrenia or other disorders. For them it's the treatment of choice for dp, besides the usual stuff like antidepressants. I've tried as many as 3 different kinds, the lowest possible dose, but none has really worked for dp as much. And higher doses give me side effects. I would like to know other people's experience in here.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

I did a long time ago. They were very terrible for me. Very awful experience.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Antipsychotics are pretty much just major tranquilizers, while benzodiazepines are minor tranquilizers. So some psychs will prescribe APs in low doses for anxiety. Like all psych drugs, they work for some and not for others.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

Chip1021 said:


> Antipsychotics are pretty much just major tranquilizers, while benzodiazepines are minor tranquilizers. So some psychs will prescribe APs in low doses for anxiety. Like all psych drugs, they work for some and not for others.


Are you sure about that? I believe that in high doses they are prescribed for Psychosis.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

chazhe said:


> Are you sure about that? I believe that in high doses they are prescribed for Psychosis.


Yes, their "normal" dosage is given for psychosis. Low doses for anxiety often.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

some antipsychotics are also given as stabilizers not only for psychosis . such as seroquel for example . I took seroquel over a year or so . because I thought I am bipolar even though I wasnt and I told my doc that I have ups and downs and asked for a stabiljzer and he gave it to me . first time I took it I felt as if I literally am on drugs ...

@OP

antipsycbotics did help me a little . I took Perazine/Taxilan , amisulpride (but only 2 weeks) , and sulpiride sometimes in a very low dose

perazine was ok . it helps a little in making you sleep , and makes dp a little more bearable

first night I took it I actually slept very good and it dramatically improved my mood and made my dp better . the first day I took amisulpride it also made me feel a lot better and my dp was almost completely gone but I couldnt tolerate it because it made me too restless so I had to stop ...especially because that restlessness made me actually feel worse . but first day I took it it helped a lot

sulpiride helps a little with the "did I die feeling " and makes you think a little clearer too


----------



## PerfectFifth (May 2, 2016)

I would never take antipsychotics because of this hell on earth: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akathisia


----------



## Newchie97 (Sep 11, 2016)

PerfectFifth said:


> I would never take antipsychotics because of this hell on earth: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akathisia


 What about Antidepressants? This scares me because I'm seeing my first psychiatrist tomorrow.


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

A low dose of atypical antipsychotic got me back on my feet in a month after almost nine months of hell. I would give it a try


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Chiara699 said:


> A low dose of atypical antipsychotic got me back on my feet in a month after almost nine months of hell. I would give it a try


Which antipsychotic.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I took 100mg of Seroquel for insomnia. It worked. I slept 8 hours a night when taking it. It also eased my heavy anxiety. I didn't really care for the fogginess it gave me,

but it took care of my major issues and I would take it again under the same circumstances. Maybe not. I had succesful ECT in 2014. I have felt great the previous 5 years.

I have taken no psych meds for the last 2 years. I think I'm done with psych meds. I will go back to the ECT if it comes to that.


----------



## Chiara699 (Aug 8, 2018)

Aridity said:


> Which antipsychotic.


Zyprexa 2,5 mg + cipralex 10 mg


----------



## ali3n (Dec 26, 2018)

i've had really bad experiences with antipsychotics, i dont think i'll ever try another one. i believe i've tried three different ones? but i'm not sure...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

plenty of misinformation. Akathisia for example is a common side effect in A LOT of medication, changes of having it on an AS is around 20% and that study was done with high doses, so. Akathisia is common in Antidepressants and I have it without medication. Changing medication to suit your side effects is part of any trial of medication.

I've taken AS and found them useful, for me Olanzapine was the nicest one i've tried but I only like them when paired with an AD, it all varies, if your doctor wants you to try one, i'd be open to a trial, mainly because most from what i've read of people who are happy with there meds take a AD + AS combo, i'd say hands down the most common.

My biggest relief and regret is stopping Mirtazapine with Olanzapine. Like a lot of people when I tried what worked before it didn't work again, which is why many preach the "if it's not broken don't fix it"...


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I am taking zyprexa/olanzapine 2.5mg since 2 days and feel a lot better . I am in hospital since 3 weeks

not sure if zyprexa helps with dp but it made my brain cool down a bit and I feel more like my "normal self" again

but the doc said if I gain weight on it we will try another one

I hope I wont get fat on it (it is a common side effect with thia drug) because I would like to take it for a while


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

after SSRIs, psychiatrists turn to low doses of anti psychotics. It's trial and error, hammer and nail.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Where said:


> Zyprexa had that effect on me as well. I didn't notice any neurological side effects, either. It had its time and place.


whats your current situation like ? are you well ?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Where said:


> I'm working on getting a degree so that I will finally afford to live a dignified life. You said you're currently hospitalized?


yeah since 3 weeks . I hope I can stay here 3-4 months or so


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

How's hospital going Psyborg?

Also if you don't mind me asking, is it DR/DP or were you having other difficulties? I know here that you can't get a hospital stay easily and DP is treated like an anxiety thing, which if you go to hospital for you'll be sent packing


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The very first thing anybody is going to do when they have a bad experience with a medication is shoot it down as evil and try to warn every other person on the planet to avoid it like the plague...This is actually dangerous advice...The fact is that same medication could be a life saver for another individual...So tread very very carefully when you feel the need to tell suffering individuals that a certain med is gonna make them worse....

We are ALL playing a guessing game of trial and error when it comes to meds for treating DP with success...

One of these days people are going to realise that we are ALL DIFFERENT and as a result meds will have different effects on each of us as individuals...

I get annoyed when people demonise medicines that have made them feel bad when other people in fact have been given their lives back by the same drugs...

When it comes to meds especially for DP an OPEN MIND is essential......


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anti Psychotics are NOT to be feared....They are just as commonly prescribed for anxiety etc as SSRIs....And in alot of cases they give much better results...

I just know that when it comes to anxiety and DP that LOW DOSES of Antipsychotics are the way to go....So if low doses dont work drop them...

Larger doses of Antipsychotics are ONLY used to treat more serious conditions like Scizophrenia and Bi Polar etc...Nobody on this website has Schizophrenia...And if you do please speak up and share your experience....Schizophrenia is a seriously degenrative disease that requires much much harsher treatment....Trust me I know peopel with Schizophrenia and DP is a walk in the park compared to what schizophrenia does to an individuals life......


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Agree as usual with Eddy.

Eddy will you remind me what you are on again?

I see my p doc again (who is open minded and lets me have a say, took years to find one! this is so important people)

Reason is i'm going for an AD + AS combo and I think I remember you saying or maybe a stab in the dark, Amisulpride with Cittalopram? could be way of.

I'm asking my p doc to try Ken Gillams Ad Algorithm for Anhedonia. For anyone interested it's like multiple choice but i've tried enough meds to know how I react so mine works out like the following:

Step 1 - Nortipyline 6 weeks

Step 2 - (if needed) add Citalopram with Nortripyline 6 weeks

Step 3 - (if needed) add Amisulpride 6 weeks

Step 4 - (if needed) stop Citalopram, wait two weeks and add Tranycpromine with Nortipyline (Amisuplride depending on results).

https://psychotropical.com/ken-gillman-ad-algorithm/

This is the AD + AS thinking and he uses great logic, for me Anhedonia is worse than DP, as my DP has got a lot better for the most part, he focuses on treatment resistant MDD which anhedonia is a symptom, he also explains in medical detail why depending on which step plan you follow why, eg yours might start with Sertaline, there is a few options that lead to different paths, but for me it's MY least favourite.

In fact I'm gonna make a short advice thread.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> Agree as usual with Eddy.
> 
> Eddy will you remind me what you are on again?
> 
> ...


Its actually Sulpiride (Dolmatil here in Ireland) 200mg once a day in the mornign along with Effexor 35mg once a day in the morning also...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I was on a Citalopram / Sulpiride combo for a good few years...Then like an idiot i cut the Citalopram on my own unsupervised...I crashed....

Went staright back on the Citalopram but unfortunately it didnt work second time around...

Thats when Effexor came in...Luckily it got me back on track quite quickly...

Ive always found the Atypical does all the hard work as regards eliminating the overwhelming power of my anxiety and DP whilst teh Anti Depressant acts as a complimentary mood enhancer....

Just my own personal experience though....We are all different as I always say...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, WHERE, i think you talk a lot of hot air.

Why are you here if you don't want advice?

Second, I've studied, wrote a report and as you can tell from my views, talked to A LOT of DP people, been to a lot of DP psychology sessions, worked with 8 phycologists, spent over 10k on the subject and know personally specialists in the subject. I've also spent 4 years of my life learning this as if it was a degree, to the point my own GP thinks I should give up music and become a doctor.

Lets dig in. Sentence by sentence.

"Someone try antipsychotics, or any psychiatric medication, to treat DP makes no sense" okay you already show how native you are, it's cured thousands and thousands, it's easily the most common by most GP's and P Doc's, a member who I won't call out because doesn't need your negativity has a youtube channel and that's exactly how she got out. So you calling her out?

I know many who also have, I also got great relief from them too, when I was on an AD that was boosting mood but not lowering anxiety, this combo was Mirtazapine, it did it's job, mood booster and Olanzapine, which killed the DP. I know first hand and second hand, some I have advised on this take it or leave it info beat me to recovery. BUT in saying that, i was 85% on the DP scale, I am now 20%.

"There's no psychotropic medication to treat DP." - False, there is no one thing, but if you spend a few hours or like me complete the recovery stories, medication lowers your state to get out of it, there is no 6 week trial that can no, it's gradual, recovery like anything is also individual, does this mean people 100% symptom free can come of the medications that make them so? often no, but i'd say it's 50/50 in the people i've met.

Can Lance Armstrong ride a bike as fast without steroids? no. By this i mean, most people with depression after having it 3x in their life is considered Chronic, can they find 100% relief, yes, can they do it without tablets? NO.

"Most importantly, people who aren't health professionals aren't in a position to say, "Try this medicine," or, "Don't try that medicine." - it's a forum and most DP specialists i've met did a degree in mental health and it was covered for a few weeks, they didn't spend 4 years research, every p doc out of 8 i've had who were specialists in anxiety, DP, PTSD i've paid for knew enough when I presented them trials and recovery stories (from here and longecity), who have had and beat the disorder had to submit to know they don't get how it feels, they aren't mind readers. We know at this stage if you research heavy what works, they aren't looking this up, they have 40 other things to consider all day, maybe more. All 8 had never even seen the Kings College trial yet expert in dissociation in one way or another, if you read this forum, that comes up A LOT, none of them knew this was even a place and when I told one P Doc 1 million have it in the UK he was shocked.

BUT by all means, SHOW ME a DP specialist, I will pay for an hour and listen to them.

"medical knowledge between the average health professional and the average layman" - I explain this well. I've done this for 4 years, have thousands of pages, Elliot for instance who use to be here could out school most neurologist on DP (i've seen way over 10 all one time visits and they have no idea, the only question they ask is have you had an MRI? - YES 3x, "oh".

"Health professionals can also be held legally liable, presumably easier than a random user on a web forum. We, on the other hand, are fully qualified to say whether or not a certain medication screwed up our brains temporarily or even permanently. That's our power as individuals." - No one is prescribing you anything, we are telling you what is a common theme and comes up time and time and time... and time and time... and time again. Also i didn't grab this information from thin air, nor did Eddy, we seen professionals, I have free health care and still spent 10k to see the top people I wanted to, I am more echoing knowledge and research, no one here says go buy these from your local street corner, nor i that even an option, these aren't 'fun'. However lack of their knowledge such as my post which mentions 3 or so trials, is news to them.

"Irresponsible use/prescription of clonazepam triggered a nervous breakdown in me that caused my depersonalization" - well were you irresponsible? and there had to be a reason you were on it in the first place, ever thought of that? plus clonazepam isn't even a real dissociative drug, so you probably had a panic attack because you felt something from it, that's my guess, i've taken a lot of that stuff, it's weak as hell. It did NOT cause your DP, your anxiety on it might have however or you were already on your way.

"benzodiazepines and if they cause harm" - everyone agrees, but it really depends WHY you need them, they are only meant for short term, however in certain cases, we don't have other options right now, i wouldn't advice it, but sometimes life can't wait. I'll give you an example I failed a Urine Cortisol test by 1/3rd benzo's is right now stopping my adrenaline, we have tried 10 other medications, I HAVE TO take it or i shake.

"Everyone already knows the pharmaceutical industry heavily pushes drugs they know will be disastrous, like opioids, and you already know what their big motivation is. This applies to recreational drug companies too." - OKAY - so you say AD's are okay but have this thing against AS, yet your blaming benzo's, what the hell even is your point?

I think you lost your point a long time ago, we are SEEKING medication, not getting pushed medication. Dunno how it works where you live but I have to fight hard for DP meds, my doctor isn't waiting in an ally trying to slip me a flipping AS, if they were illegal no one would buy them, they are not something you take for fun as i said.

Ps, go and read AS+AD reports on the recover, type in 100% and you'll find them.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

For F**k sake................This place is getting worse...........

This forum used to be very helpful....Now its just a troll fest....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Where said:


> Eddy, I think recommending someone try antipsychotics to treat schizophrenia is maybe logical. I think recommending someone try antipsychotics, or any psychiatric medication, to treat DP makes no sense. There's no psychotropic medication to treat DP. Most importantly, people who aren't health professionals aren't in a position to say, "Try this medicine," or, "Don't try that medicine." It's not that licensure is everything, but we both know the difference in medical knowledge between the average health professional and the average layman. Health professionals can also be held legally liable, presumably easier than a random user on a web forum. We, on the other hand, are fully qualified to say whether or not a certain medication screwed up our brains temporarily or even permanently. That's our power as individuals. Irresponsible use/prescription of clonazepam triggered a nervous breakdown in me that caused my depersonalization, and I'll say that to as many people who want to hear about benzodiazepines and if they cause harm. Everyone already knows the pharmaceutical industry heavily pushes drugs they know will be disastrous, like opioids, and you already know what their big motivation is. This applies to recreational drug companies too.


Re read my post please....I was asked what medicine I took....I was NOT asked to recommend medicine...And I did not tTELL anybody they MUST take a certain medicine to treat their DP....

I have passed on my own experience with DP and the medicines Ive had success with over a 30 (yes THIRTY) year period...I have never ever told anybody on this forum they NEED to take a certain med....I may have suggested it to people who were very desperate as an option...But NEVER EVER have told any individual on here they MUST take a certain medicine...

Please dont be so narrow minded and read peoples posts more carefully....

FFS.........


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Where......................

We are not saying these are cures......

We are suggesting treatments that can help people who are in desperate need of relief......From PERSONAL EXPERIENCE....

NOBODY knows the true cure for DP..............And if they do they need to tell us ALL right now....

This is a Forum where people come to get suggestions as regards treating DP after all is it not ???????

And they come here usually because the doctors and shrinks and therapists have been usually able to do nothing for them as regards treating their DP....Either that or they are terrified and dont know whats happening to them in the first place....And as result are looking for advice on how to treat or deal with this crazy condition...

Honestly you need to be more open minded about how DP can be treated cos for some there is no other option but medicines like AntiPsychotics....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Where said:


> Eddy, my point was that neither of us is qualified to tell people what to put in their bodies. We just say our piece and that's it. I don't think AD or AS treat DP, but WreckingHotels and maybe you seem to think they do, so we can have a civil discussion, we can bash heads, or we can just log off and get some sleep.
> 
> I agree with WreckhingHotels that some people take AD and AS and report feeling better, but I don't believe that makes them cures. You could give people placebo and have that effect, which is where the need for scientific evidence comes in.


I also see that you are a shorter term member....So you need to be careful as to what you think does and does not help when it comes to DP treatment....You may just yourself have to turn to one of the "SUGGESTED" meds one of these days...I sincerely hope you dont have to though...

Nobody on here is ordering any other member to take a certain drug.....We are SUGGESTING things that we know have worked for us personally and from out own long term experience....

Honestly you need to be more open minded....This is a Forum for bouncing ideas off each other....Not for shooting things down because of personal agendas...


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> How's hospital going Psyborg?
> 
> Also if you don't mind me asking, is it DR/DP or were you having other difficulties? I know here that you can't get a hospital stay easily and DP is treated like an anxiety thing, which if you go to hospital for you'll be sent packing


I am not doing well but not that bad either ....the next few weeks will tell

yes I dont only suffer from DP . I have horrible hypochondria with ocd influences and neurosis .general anxiety and panic attacks. sometimes also mild psychotic tendencies


----------



## James_80 (Feb 27, 2016)

Drugs or no drugs? Surely no drugs is better if you can beat dp that way. But what if you try an antipsychotic or an antidepressant and they make you feel better and they help you face the world so that you aren't trapped in your own personal hell anymore? That also sounds like a good thing to me.

A psychiatrist is essentially a sanctioned drug dealer. They have a bunch of drugs that may help you feel less terrible but they won't be able to explain exactly why they work. It's nothing more than educated guesswork by people deemed professionals by the medical establishment. The brain is the least understood organ in the body. The human brain is probably the most complex singular thing that exists in the known universe. Perhaps it will never be truly understood via the scientific method. I think most mental illness is caused by past trauma or unhealthy current living circumstances - likely a mixture of both. I think the focus of mental health treatment should be on these two things but society is focussed on keeping you as a functioning, money generating, easily managed person so that the system can keep ticking along as normal. Therefore treatment tends to be about taking pills to push away the problems and then maybe CBT as an add on. CBT doesn't effectively treat trauma and is very difficult to implement habitually on a daily basis. People need proper counselling to work on traumas and society needs to be less individualistic. People are too isolated and this problem is getting worse and worse. There needs to be a collective shift in consciousness for all this to improve.

So what are we left with? It's a bit of a mess isn't it? I suppose we have to accept a certain level of suffering as part of life. Suffering can be a teacher after all. If there was no suffering then would you really learn much at all? Before I get too philosophical, let's try and support each other on here a bit better rather than shooting each other down with what we think we know best. We're all here cos we're a bit f**ked and society is a bit f**ked. We're probably just more sensitive to what is going on out there than people who are able to function more normally. Zero consolation I know but at least we have that in common.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Psyborg said:


> I am not doing well but not that bad either ....the next few weeks will tell
> 
> yes I dont only suffer from DP . I have horrible hypochondria with ocd influences and neurosis .general anxiety and panic attacks. sometimes also mild psychotic tendencies


Good to hear bro.

Awh I see man, got a lot on your plate, one day at a time man "when your going through hell, keep going"


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

WreckingHotelRooms said:


> Good to hear bro.
> 
> Awh I see man, got a lot on your plate, one day at a time man "when your going through hell, keep going"


12 Steps work wonders for people like us....


----------

